# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Chùm Song Ngữ

## nguyentientu4497

*Can you imagine..*
A woman has eight children and is pregnant with a ninth. She goes to a doctor and ask for an abortion, explaining, “I just found out my husband never loved me “
The doctor says, “Can you imagine what would have happended if he did ?”

*Bà có thể tưởng tượng…*
Một phụ nữ có tám đứa con và đang mang thai đứa thứ chín. Bà đến gặp 1 bác sĩ và yêu cầu làm cho sảy thai, bà giải thích, “Tôi mới nhận ra là chồng tôi chưa bao giờ yêu tôi “
Bác sĩ nói, “Bà có thể tưởng tượng được điều gì sẽ xảy ra nếu ông ấy yêu bà ?

*What the card means*
Two teenagers visit a musium where there’s an exhibit of Egyptian artifacts. Beneath one of the mummies is a card thay says, “3218 B.C”. The first teenager wonders out loud what the card means.
The second teenager answers, “Must be the number of the car that hit him “

*Ý nghĩa của tấm card*
Hai thiếu niên tham quan 1 viện bảo tàng đang có 1 cuộc triển lãm đồ tạo tác Ai cập. Bên dưới một trong các xác ướp là 1 tấm cát đề “3218 trước C.N”. Cậu thiếu niên thứ nhất lấy làm lạ không biết tấm card ấy nói gì.
Cậu thiếu niên thứ 2 nhanh nhẩu đáp “Chắc là số của chiếc xe đã đụng ông ta “

*A born genius*
A born genius put his hand in a lion’s mouth to see if the lion had any teeth. The lion closed his mouth to see if the man had any fingers !

*1 thiên tài bẩm sinh*
1 thiên tài bẩm sinh đút tay của mình vào trong miệng 1 con sư tử để xem coi con sư tử có răng không. Con sư tử ngậm miệng nó lại để xem coi người thiên tài ấy có ngón tay nào không !

*Eat bullet*
One day while puttering around the house,doing things he shouldn’t have been doing, a boy of six found a bullet. Typically curious, he swallowed the bullet. His mother rushed him to the emergency room at the hospital. The doctor said, “Give him this strong laxative. But be sure that for the next few hours you don’t point him at anybody !“

*Ăn đạn*
Một ngày kia khi đi lang thang quanh nhà, làm những điều mà nó không nên làm, một bé trai lên sáu tìm thấy 1 viên đạn. Đặc biệt tò mò, thằng nhóc nuốt viên đạn. Mẹ nó vội vàng đưa nó đến phòng cấp cứa tại bệnh viện. Bác sĩ nói, “Cho nó uống thuốc nhuận trành mạnh này. Nhưng bà phải chắc chắn rằng trong vài giờ tới, đừng chỉa nó vào bất cứ ai “

*Who made you?*
A Sunday- school lesson on genesis is in lesson. “Who made you?” the teacher asks
“God”, a youngster answers. Then he excuses himself, as he has to go to the bathroom.
The class go on and the teacher asks another youngster. “Who made you?”
The child responds, “Adam and Eve”
“No”, the teacher says, “God made you.”
“Nope.The Kid God made just went to the bathroom”

*Ai tạo ra em?*
Trường dạy giáo lý ngày chủ nhật đang có buổi học về căn nguyên. “Ai tạo ra em?” giáo viên hỏi.
“Chúa”, một đứa trẻ trả lời. Rồi nó xin phép vì nó phải vào nhà vệ sinh
Lớp học tiếp tục và giáo viên hỏi 1 đứa trẻ khác. “Ai tạo ra em?”
Đứa bé trả lời, “Adam và Eva.”
“Không”, giáo viên nói, “Chúa tạo ra em.”
“Không. Đứa bé Chúa tạo ra vừa mới đi vào nhà vệ sinh “

*A general of great talent*
The general addressed the troops. “Keep on fighting, meen. Never say die. Never quit. Never give up fighting ,even if your ammunition is gone. When you run out of bullets, throw rocks. Only then should you run. I am a little lame, so I will start now !”

*1 vị tướng tài*
Ông tướng nói với binh sĩ. Hãy tiếp tụd chiến đấu,hỡi các chiến sĩ. Không bao giờ được nói chết. Không bao giờ bỏ cuộc. Không bao giờ chấm dứt chiến đấu, ngay cả khi đạn dược của các anh hết. Khi các anh hết đạn, hãy ném đá. Chỉ khi ấy các anh mới chạy. Tôi hơi bị què nên Tôi sẽ chuồn ngay bây giờ

*A picnic*
The hospital resident was making the rounds of the maternity ward. Stopping at a bed, he asked the expectant mother, “When are you expecting?”
“On the eighth”,
At a second bed, he repeated his question and was answered, “On the eighth”
After getting the same answer at the half-dozen beds, he finally came to one in which the expectant mother was napping. He turned to the woman in next bed. “Do you know when she is expecting?”
The woman answered, “It can’t be the eighth ,because she didn’t go on that picnic.”
*1 cuộc cắm trại*
Viên bác sĩ nội trú đang làm 1 tua thăm bệnh nhân ở khu hộ sinh. Dừng lại ở 1 cái giường, ông hỏi người phụ nữ mang thai, “Khi nào thì bà sinh?”
“Vào ngày thứ tám”
Đến cái giường thứ 2 ông lặp lại câu hỏi và được trả lời “Vào ngày thứ tám”
Sau khi nhận được cùng 1 câu trả lời tại nửa tá giường, cuối cùng ông bước đến cái giường có 1 người phụ nữ có thai đang ngủ. Ông quay qua người phụ nữ ở cái giường kế. “Bà có biết khi nào thì bà ấy sinh không?”
Người phụ nữ trả lời, “Không thể là ngày thứ tám vì bà ấy không dự cuộc cắm trại đó.”

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
noithat|noithathoaphat|noithatnhapngoai|noithatdai  loan|noithatvanphong|noithatfami

----------

